# coffee_forums: Forum Sponsor @coffeeomega has Baratza Encore's arriving on Monday - o



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: Forum Sponsor @coffeeomega has Baratza Encore's arriving on Monday - only £128.89+VAT. Pre-order at http://t.co/maQ9E8vpnX

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------

